# Cabot Stains



## JohnA (Oct 17, 2007)

Has anyone used Cabot Stains and what are the Pro and Con's about this stain?

Is it one of the best on the market for sealing and staining exterior wood?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Along with Sikkens, yes I think so
I use the two for exterior decks and such
I've also use the BM and SW products and IMO they are not as good


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

There are a lot better regional brands out there. I've never used Sikkens on a deck, only the door and window and Cetol SRD.

We have a deck stain company here called ABRP Inc. and I like there stains better than Cabot's.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have used Cabots for decking and fences. I like it, never had any problems from it.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

I use Cabots on decks fences and on 50% of my exterior siding jobs. The P.R.O. VT acrylic solid siding stain (much better than SW woodscapes) I like and use a lot. Here in N. MI cedar siding is very common and cabot semi-trans works great. I use Sikkens on the log homes I do. Also, their Problem Solver primer is a good deck and all purpose oil primer.


----------



## JohnA (Oct 17, 2007)

I did buy the Primer for the floor and learned that I could not stain it until 6 months from now since it is new wood.

I belive that I will be very please with Cabots for what they told me about it.

By the way how long does a coat of Deck stain last before you have to restain it again?


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

JohnA said:


> Has anyone used Cabot Stains and what are the Pro and Con's about this stain? Is it one of the best on the market for sealing and staining exterior wood?


yes
all pro's, no con's
I cannot say if it's the best, but I like it and have used a lot of it


----------



## DiBs (Oct 16, 2007)

I prefer cabot's, I won't say it's the best, but the best I've used! I'd say 3 to 5 years with the semi-trans, but various conditions will dictate actual timing between coatings.


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

Cabots is all we use on our exterior siding. I think its the best from what Ive used. I havent tried Sikkens yet, any comments on there solid stain.

Thanks Dan


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Cabot continues to have a strong reputation since Valspar has not owned them long enough to ruin it yet...


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

JohnA said:


> By the way how long does a coat of Deck stain last before you have to restain it again?


Depends on what and where


----------



## JohnA (Oct 17, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Cabot continues to have a strong reputation since Valspar has not owned them long enough to ruin it yet...


When did Valspar buy them?

Is Valspaer any good paint? Interior or Exterior?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

> Is Valspaer any good paint? Interior or Exterior?


 :no:


Hate it, hate it, hate it. 

For 100% acrillic, I like SW stuff for the price I think it performs very well. :thumbsup:


----------

